# House Bills



## thephonebible (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi,

Thinking of buying a house via mortgage in spain with a view to retiring there in 10 years or so. What are the household bills like?

Is it pretty much similar to the uk? Mortgage, gas, electric, council tax, water rates?

If so , what would be the amount do you think for a detatched 3-4 bedroom ?

Is it similar priced to the uk?

Matt


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

princepilot said:


> Does anybody actually answer on this almost deserted forum??


I will i am new to the forum and soon we will get it buzzing


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

thephonebible said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thinking of buying a house via mortgage in spain with a view to retiring there in 10 years or so. What are the household bills like?
> 
> ...


Hi

For your info i have done a fair bit of research on this and taking a comparison it works out about 30% cheaper in Spain..

Now if you Smoke and drink and drive a car its more like 50% cheaper ..

beats me how people survive in Uk ? guess thats why they have so many credit cards i guess


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I don't think I am here for any of the reasons most of you come to Spain. It isn't cheaper for me, but more expensive. And I don't have to leave my country to get warm or sunny weather. I can live in Florida or California, for instance.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

atlast said:


> I don't think I am here for any of the reasons most of you come to Spain. It isn't cheaper for me, but more expensive. And I don't have to leave my country to get warm or sunny weather. I can live in Florida or California, for instance.


Whys it more expensive then ? 

Everythings cheaper in Spain


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Whys it more expensive then ?
> 
> Everythings cheaper in Spain


I hope so, that's one of the reasons we are going there.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> I hope so, that's one of the reasons we are going there.


Eaxactly thats why we all go there , well that and the sunshine , the clear seas and the slower pace of life ..


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Eaxactly thats why we all go there , well that and the sunshine , the clear seas and the slower pace of life ..


Pete...I hope u dont mind if I call u Pete.......Thats why we are going mate.


Where are u living then mate?


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't think anything in Europe is cheaper than in America. When I lived in Seattle we used to go to Mexico and be amazed at the cheap prices on clothing, alcohol, etc. Now, living in England, when I go to America (or even to Canada) I want to buy everything I see because it's so cheap.

Spain may be cheaper than the UK, but if atlast is from America, they are definitely learning to accept higher prices.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I don't think anything in Europe is cheaper than in America. When I lived in Seattle we used to go to Mexico and be amazed at the cheap prices on clothing, alcohol, etc. Now, living in England, when I go to America (or even to Canada) I want to buy everything I see because it's so cheap.
> 
> Spain may be cheaper than the UK, but if atlast is from America, they are definitely learning to accept higher prices.


Well I spent a lot of holidays in the States in California, Florida, and also a trip to Mexico. I'd agree the US is a pretty good cost of living, and probably equates with the rural areas of Spain. The UK is terrible now ... especially London. I couldn't afford to live there now


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Pete...I hope u dont mind if I call u Pete.......Thats why we are going mate.
> 
> 
> Where are u living then mate?


You can call me Pete no probs..

Got a Villa in Mallorca , away from the crowds 

Stuck in Kent UK until the house sells though and the market is quiet now 

But soon as its sold i am away


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I spent a lot of holidays in the States in California, Florida, and also a trip to Mexico. I'd agree the US is a pretty good cost of living, and probably equates with the rural areas of Spain. The UK is terrible now ... especially London. I couldn't afford to live there now


Yep and it gets worse every month !! I honestly dont know how the average family survive in UK being honest


----------



## Hurricane (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> You can call me Pete no probs..
> 
> Got a Villa in Mallorca , away from the crowds
> 
> ...


Never been to Mallorca, thought it was all magaluf and stuff.

Been to Ibiza loads and loved that, back in the good old days when I was a lot younger.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hurricane said:


> Never been to Mallorca, thought it was all magaluf and stuff.
> 
> Been to Ibiza loads and loved that, back in the good old days when I was a lot younger.


Ive been a few times ... the North is nice, or _was_ anyway


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been a few times ... the North is nice, or _was_ anyway


Yep the North is lovely as is the Eastern side . I Keep away from the club 18-30 brigade areas and the tattoo footie brigade .. which seem to love the busy tourist towns and spoil the place ..

I am settling East in the quiet secluded small bays and small town regions ,

Near to Porto Christo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

princepilot said:


> Its a shame we cant have this many replies with something relating to the question asked?!?!?!
> 
> Ill go to another forum that can



Get off your high horse for Gods sake. The question was answered correctly early on in the thread, 30% less cost of living in Spain as opposed to the UK. As for a house price, no one can answer that, it depends on the area like anywhere else!!


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay, well he said he was leaving once. Maybe this time he means it.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

princepilot said:


> Get off my high horse???
> And we wonder why the forum is absolutely dead with retards like you on!?!?!
> This forum is a waste of time and space.
> Bye Losers!



I love a good troll, but you aint even a good one matey!!!


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Shopping 2 people 100 euros a week
Cost of running a property
Apartment community charges 50 euros a month
Property tax 200 euros a year
Car tax 50 euros a year
Electric 20 euros a month
Water 20 euros a month
Gas 15 to 30 euros a month
Gasoline 50 euros a month

bigger the place the more you pay
If you got a villa with pool, and are non resident, you pay wealth tax, property tax, and income tax on rentals.
Pool cleaning 50 euros a month
Wealth tax non resident possibly 500 euros a year

Just for guide, if you use more you pay more, I think is probably 50% less than uk and it is better place for over 50s, not so much government bull and you just get on with it.


----------



## Goingtoitalia (Apr 11, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I spent a lot of holidays in the States in California, Florida, and also a trip to Mexico. I'd agree the US is a pretty good cost of living, and probably equates with the rural areas of Spain. The UK is terrible now ... especially London. I couldn't afford to live there now


 California is expensive when compared to other areas of the US. What I like about Europe is how fresh the food is, to get organic food in California it is about three times the cost of regular fruits and veggies. Where I live in a luxury high-rise near Beverly Hills I pay $866.56 US a month in Home Owners dues and that is for a large one bedroom, plus my mortgage. I just bought in Italy, taxes are almost non existent on property. I paid 34 euros on property and land in taxes, plus 100 for the accountant to stand in line to pay! Taxes on property in Los Angeles are about $4,000-5,000 plus a year, but no standing in line  That does not include state and fedral income tax. Currently about 28% which doesn't include health care. I think that it depends on your lifestyle. London is gawd awful expensive and so not worth it... But you do get to speak English. I loved Madrid, renting is pretty cheap, but forget about buying anything.. Just like London small space, high price. There are pluses and minuses to every place...


----------

